# Reddish brown spots that don't go away after waxing!!



## ccip1010 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been waxing and shaving (though this doesn't really work for me) my leg for almost 4 years now. I started with shaving 4 years ago and have been dry shaving for around 3 months (about once in 3 days), until I realised that dry shaving is not good for my skin. I switched to waxing for like 2 years, there are tiny areas on my leg that do not grow hair anymore (tiny though). I was thrilled at first because I hope this will happen to entire leg, though things don't work out this way. Anyway my follicles begin to pop up the more i wax, so there are many reddish brown bumps on my skin now, that don't fade away; and hair that become so much more harder to pull out. Right now, I am half plucking or epilate and half shaving. though these are the problems:

If I wax, the bumps will get worse, it will become more red.

Because my hair roots are deep under my follicles, if I shave, it will look like black sesame dots on my leg. 

Please tell me what I should do!! I have not been able to wear shorts and skirts for the past year, I don't want this to continue anymore.. 

Do you think laser will be a good option?

Please help me!


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 13, 2011)

By dry shaving do you mean with a disposable razor or electric razor? Are you talking about scarring or ingrown hairs or both? Are you exfoliating regularly and moisturising daily? I get terrible ingrown hairs from waxing; epilating works much better for me because it catches very short hairs, doesn't irritate/ strip the skin, is cheap and convenient. Laser and intense pulsed light are best for permanent hair removal but a full course is pretty expensive, time consuming and you must stay out of the sun or use a sunblock for many months. Waxing or epilating also reduce the amount of hair substantially, but over the course of years rather than months.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2011)

Drugs like Accutane can affect your skin - waxing can feel like a burn and can cause redness.

Is there any new drug you started to take since this situation has been occuring?


----------



## ccip1010 (Oct 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By dry shaving do you mean with a disposable razor or electric razor? Are you talking about scarring or ingrown hairs or both? Are you exfoliating regularly and moisturising daily? I get terrible ingrown hairs from waxing; epilating works much better for me because it catches very short hairs, doesn't irritate/ strip the skin, is cheap and convenient. Laser and intense pulsed light are best for permanent hair removal but a full course is pretty expensive, time consuming and you must stay out of the sun or use a sunblock for many months. Waxing or epilating also reduce the amount of hair substantially, but over the course of years rather than months.





Yes, disposable razor, dry shaving as in shave outside of shower, no soap, nothing, just shave..

I exfoliate very occasionally like once in two weeks because i thought rubbing shower gel on your body is already counted as exfoliating... and i do moisturise daily

I think it's more like ingrown and i have it all over my leg. I have tried epilating, but it wasn't as much of a difference from waxing, i am thinking will it be the way I am pulling my hair. I have an emjoy gently gold care epilator, and i epilate or go pass my hair in the direction opposite to hair growth, do you do that too? Same case for waxing (i use veet), wax strip is pulled opposite to hair growth.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ccip1010 (Oct 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drugs like Accutane can affect your skin - waxing can feel like a burn and can cause redness.
> 
> Is there any new drug you started to take since this situation has been occuring?



I took this drug its call unicycline, issued by my doctor to cure my acne and it helps enormously, so i have stopped taking just one month ago. Though before taking this drug, one side of my leg was already in this situation, and after taking this, it kind of spread across my whole leg.. 

waxing do cause a burn and redness for me, both issues used to fade away within 24hrs but recently, these few months, the redness doesn't 

thanks


----------



## U-MODE (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you considered doing Laser Hair Removal instead of shaving or waxing? With laser hair removal you will not her any irritation or ingrown hair...


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ccip1010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applying shower gel with your hands is not exfoliating. Shower gel containing sulphate surfactants - e.g. sodium laureth sulphate or ammonium lauryl sulphate - can be very drying so can contribute to the build up of dead skin on the body. You could try a gentler gel containing caprylyl capryl glucoside or cocoamidopropyl betaine, or even a creamy cleanser such as aqueous cream (check the ingredients for sulphates tho).

You might try a moisturiser containing urea or lactic acid as these are hydrating AND exfoliating, or an acidic gel specifically formulated for preventing ingrown hairs  - these will all gently peel back the layers of the skin overgrowing the hair follicle. Even gently rubbing wet skin with a towel after your shower can be beneficial, just not too rough as you may have sensitive skin. I have read that home waxing can make ingrown hairs worse if you don't get the angle correct when you pull out the hairs, but TBH for me even professional waxing was a problem. I go with and against the hair growth with my epilator (Philips Satinelle) so no advice for you there.


----------

